# .22 LR ammo on sale at Sportsman's



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

I was at the Sportsman's Warehouse in Las Cruces, NM yesterday and found the Blazer .22 LR ammo on sale: 525 for around $13+ bucks. Get it while it's available!!


----------

